# think i got a good deal



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

We picked up this trx90 for my son last night. paid 775.00 for it. Funny thing is we were going to look at some 26 silver backs and wheels and ended up buying the guys trx90 instead.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Very goo deal.Those TRX90's hold thier value.I'm surprised he let it go that cheap.


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

yea its my sons first bike. Im likeing it to.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

There are alot of cool mods out there for that bike. A buddy of mine has one for his son. He put Holeshot tires with aluminum rims,pipe,nerf bars,bigger stator to run two HELLA fog lights,aluminum bumpers......you can make it really cool for him and you !!!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

that is a good deal. i tried to find one for a reasonable price for my son but couldnt so i bought him a 07 can-am 90 for 1500. he loves it plus it is very durable and dependable


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea,alot of people usually sell them for $1200 or more.


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

were going to brimestone in the morning i just we have aquired all our bikes in like three weeks and we love riding hopeing to put a good day in tomorrow.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

yea my dad got my brothers trx 90 for 1200


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds to me like you hit him on the head and threw the money at him and ran off with tha bike lmao no for real its a good deal


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet man! Congrats on adding to the family of Hondas there!:bigok:


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

yea i like all my Honda's they do run good and always been reliable.


----------

